# Ngôi nhà cực kỳ bắt mắt với sự kết hợp từ vữa nhiều màu và gạch



## ngathien (23/12/21)

Ngôi nhà cực kỳ bắt mắt với sự kết hợp từ vữa nhiều màu và gạch Ý tưởng mới cho thiết kế nhà hiện đại và bạn cần phải bắt kịp xu hướng ngay bây giờ. Trong trường hợp bạn chưa nghe tin tức mới nhất thì vữa nhiều màu sắc kết hợp với gạch đang trở thành một xu hướng thiết kế nhà hiện đại kiểu mới. Tưởng là ý tưởng đơn giản, nhưng nhiều người cho thuê căn hộ belleza quận 7 khi nghe xong phải tự hỏi tại sao không bắt kịp trend trước đó. Khi đi sâu vào tìm hiểu chi tiết cụ thể của xu hướng mới này chúng ta sẽ hiểu được vì sao mọi người lại tiếp nhận nó nhiệt tình đến vậy. Các chủ sở hữu và nhà thiết kế trên toàn thế giới cho biết, đây là sự kết hợp không thể cưỡng lại được, vừa phải và đem lại phong cách cá nhân tiêu biểu. Có rất nhiều cách thú vị để tận dụng thiết kế này vào nhà mình, hãy cùng tham khảo các mẫu thiết kế căn hộ quận 7 cho thuê nổi bật ngay dưới đây. Điều tuyệt vời khi sử dụng thiết kế vữa nhiều màu sắc kết hợp với gạch là bạn sẽ cho ra được tác phẩm mang dấu ấn cá nhân riêng biệt. Bạn chỉ việc chọn màu vữa, loại gạch cho phù hợp và tiến hành thực hiện cho không gian sống của mình. Tất nhiên việc lựa chọn màu vữa và hoa văn gạch cho phù hợp với không gian sống và phong cách của chủ nhân chưa bao giờ là điều quá dễ dàng đối với những tay mơ. Tuy nhiên bạn có thể tham khảo một vài mẫu trang các tạp chí, nhờ kiến trúc sư tư vấn hoặc đơn giản là thích thì làm. Bảng màu sắc đa dạng cho phép bạn thỏa sức lựa chọn để làm mới các thiết kế vốn dĩ đã có phần cổ điển trong gia đình. Lựa chọn loại vữa nhiều màu sắc để trang trí cho phòng bếp của bạn là một lựa chọn không tồi nếu bạn muốn các thiết kế nội thất vẫn đơn giản nhưng đồng thời không gian vẫn thú vị và cá tính. Bạn có thể giúp bức tường gạch trông thú vị hơn nếu sử dụng mẫu thiết kế có hình lục giác thay vì hình chữ nhật như thông thường. Khi dùng loại gạch này với vữa có màu sắc mắt mắt sẽ trông siêu mát mẻ và phong cách. Sử dụng vữa nhiều màu sắc có thể là một ý tưởng mới mẻ cho phòng tắm nhà bạn. Cách thiết kế là sử dụng loại gạch trắng vừa tiền, dễ lắp đặt sau đó sử dụng loại vữa màu theo cá tính hoặc sở thích của bạn để không gian mang sự tương phản sôi nổi. Các mẫu gạch bạn có thể lựa chọn khá đa dạng từ hình dáng đến kích cỡ với kết cấu mà khi bạn sử dụng với vữa sẽ có một tác phẩm tuyệt vời. Một gợi ý cho những người muốn thiết kế theo phong cách nam tính thì màu đen của cửa kính kết hợp với vữa xám và gạch trắng sẽ vô cùng phong cách. Sự kết hợp ngược lại có thể sẽ mang tới nhiều điều thú vị. Như thiết kế này chẳng hạn, gạch màu được trộn với vữa trắng. Trong thực tế, bất kỳ sự kết hợp nào của gạch và vữa với màu sắc khác nhau cũng sẽ mang lại sự thú vị và tươi mới. Nếu bạn cho thuê căn hộ quận 7 không phải là một fan hâm mộ của màu sắc nổi bật, ấn tượng mà thích sự trung tính hoặc nhẹ nhàng thì bạn có thể thiết kế bức tường và sàn lát của nhà mình bằng cách trộn các loại gạch và vữa khác nhau.


----------

